# Speargun sitting on the bottom



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I went Spearfishing out on the pete tide April 28th, and my buddy dropped his speargun when we were at the surface. Their was a 4-5 chop and we were getting beat up at the surface and the viz was 10-15 ft. Maybe one of you will find it. He just got it for a couple hundred dollars. Not sure where it would even be cause the boat was bouncing and moving around so much. It sank pretty fast, it is probably gone by now but if someone here recovers it please let me know.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that sucks...

I am going to have to remember that wording next time I LAUNCH mine out of the boat by unexplained means...."My buddy dropped it" hee hee.

Hope some one finds it for him


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way..what was the viz?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

believe he said 10-15' Clay


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh Yep...guess he did! Wasnt paying attention


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay do you know who crazypfd is?


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I'm a Pensacola local born and raised. I work for the PFD for those who know what that is. I am a new spearfishermen who has close encounters with sharks everytime I spearfish.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No...who is it Tim? Crazy...are you someone I know?


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I know Tim, he was my Captain for a bit. I don't think I met you clay. If your a spearfishermen then I like ya already.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Im sure Ill meet you someday soon!


----------

